# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Спорт >  Хоккей

## Akasey

Что вы думаете об удачах белорусского хоккея?
Что вы думаете о мировом хоккее?
За кого болеете!?!?!?
Делимся мнениями, обсуждаем!

----------


## Пацаваца

В этом межсезонье Динамо Минск заметно усилилась и в следующем сезоне КХЛ должна выйти в плей-офф.А сборная,конечно,порадовала на прошедшем ЧМ,особенно запомнился матч с россиянами.Радует,что мы получили право проводить ЧМ в 2014 году,может получиться приехать и поболеть за наших)

----------


## Akasey

В Берне завершился конгресс международной федерации хоккея, где решалась судьба чемпионата мира 2014 года   

Знаменательное для любителей спорта событие пройдёт в Беларуси

По итогам тайного голосования наша страна стала бесспорным победителем, причём для успеха белорусской делегации хватило всего одного тура.

75 представителей со всего мира высказались именно за нашу страну. 24 голоса было отдано Венгрии, всего три – Латвии, и два Украине. Пятый кандидат – Чехия – снял свою кандидатуру ещё в марте этого года. Основным спортивным объектом в нашей заявке была 15-тысячная Минск-Арена. Вторым – «Чижовка-Арена», рассчитанная на восемь тысяч мест, возведение которой только началось. Кроме того, к 2014 году организаторы планируют усовершенствовать инфраструктуру города, а также построить несколько новых отелей. Напомним, месяц назад Беларусь с официальным визитом посетил президент международной Федерации хоккея Рене Фазель.

Он отметил высокие шансы на победу Белорусской заявки, а также прогресс в подготовке нашей страны к тогда ещё возможному проведению чемпионата мира. За всю историю Беларусь претендовала на проведение мирового форума в 2010, 2013 и 2014 годах. Удачной для нашей страны оказалсь именно третья попытка.

так что скоро встретимся на БОЛЬШОМ хоккее!!!

----------


## MOHAPX

Мне нравится Юность (Минск), всегда болел и буду болеть за этот клуб. Считаю, что именно его нужно продвигать в КХЛ, а не динамо. Ибо Юность даже брала межконтинентальный кубок два года назад, и является неоднократным чемпионом Беларуси, а Динамо - а динамо ничем особо не отличился, только разве постоянно сменой тренерского и игрового состава. 

А что по поводу проведения чемпионата мира - это класно, хоть раз можно будет посмотреть что нибудь международное, кроме рождественского турнира.

----------


## MOHAPX

гг СССР, когда игрокам копейки платили, когда людей не уважали, когда все команды впринципе были равны. Эх щас другие времена, и в эти времена рулят юность и керамин. И глубоко пофигу как там было в СССре.

----------


## MOHAPX

Да не жил я в совецкое время, поэтому мало знаю, поэтому и не люблю его. Но на сто процентов уверен, если бы щас был СССр, то не было бы у нас такой буржуйской штучки как компьютер,, а тем более интернет (может если лет через 20). А то что к людям, как к скоту относились (хотя и щас тоже моменты бывают), и в том числе и к спортсменам, то это факт.
Минское динамо не то уже, что раньше было, другие идеалы и принципы, нету той идеологии...хотя нынешняя ситуация больше устраивает - парни хоть не зря просиживают в хоккее, не зря здоровье теряют, ибо знают что на всю жизнь бабла хватит и не надо будет подрабатывать после выхода из спорта.

----------


## Akasey

*В чемпионате Континентальной хоккейной лиги минское "Динамо" потерпело третье поражение подряд.*

24 октября во втором матче под руководством Александра Андриевского команда проиграла на своей площадке одному из аутсайдеров новосибирской "Сибири" со счетом 1:4 (1:1, 0:2, 0:1). 

Шайбы забросили: у хозяев — Джефф Платт (4.14, в большинстве, пас — Рихард Линтнер, Юнас Андерссон), у гостей — Дмитрий Тарасов (7.40; 34.58, в большинстве, оба паса — Владимир Тарасенко), Михаил Чернов (36.43, в большинстве, пас — Алексей Акифьев) и Алексей Акифьев (49.12, в большинстве, пас — Леош Чермак). 

В третьем периоде при счете 1:3 "Динамо" 1 минуту 21 секунду имело преимущество в два игрока, но не сумело забросить шайбу. 

"Игра длится три периода, — подчеркнул на послематчевой пресс-конференции Александр Андриевский. — Хорошо провели первый период, провалились во втором, заработали ненужные удаления, причем в зоне атаки. У меня пока нет объяснения, почему так происходит. Если бы мы забили в большинстве 5 на 3, то вытащили бы игру. Есть в хоккее закон: если не забиваешь 5 на 3, игру не выигрываешь". 

На вопрос, кем в этот переходный период является для Андриевского капитан команды Вилле Пелтонен — помощником, оппонентом или сторонним наблюдателем, новый главный тренер ответил, что помощником, но развивать мысль не стал. 

По словам наставника "Сибири" Владимира Семенова, тренерский штаб новосибирцев знал, что "Динамо" очень активно играет в первом периоде. "Ребят предупредили. Молодцы, что выстояли. Здорово сыграли на контратаках. Могли забить еще", — отметил Семенов. 

20 октября "Динамо" проиграло дома хабаровскому "Амуру" — 1:4, а 22-го — новокузнецкому "Металлургу" — 2:4. Во всех трех поединках хозяева открывали счет, но оказывались не в состоянии удержать преимущество. После поражения от "Амура" в отставку был отправлен главный тренер Глен Хэнлон.

После 17 матчей на счету "Динамо" 20 очков (6 побед в основное время, 1 по буллитам и 10 поражений в основное время, 38 заброшенных и 50 пропущенных шайб). Команда занимает пятое место в дивизионе Боброва, девятое в Западной конференции и 19-е в общей таблице. 

Бомбардиры по системе "гол+пас": Ханнес Хювенен — 14 очков (8+6), Дмитрий Мелешко — 9 (5+4), Вилле Пелтонен — 7 (1+6), Юсеф Бумедьенн — 7 (0+7), Джефф Платт — 6 (4+2), Андрей Стась — 6 (3+3), Юнас Андерссон — 6 (2+4), Юсси Макконен — 6 (1+5), Байрон Ритчи — 5 (3+2), Андрей Михалев — 4 (3+1), Владимир Денисов — 4 (2+2), Дьюи Уэсткотт — 4 (1+3), Рихард Линтнер, Мартин Шевц — по 3 (0+3), Александр Кулаков — 2 (2+0), Олег Шафаренко — 2 (1+1), Каспарс Саулетис — 1 (1+0), Виктор Андрущенко, Осси Ваананен, Сергей Демагин, Александр Рядинский — по 1 (0+1). 

Следующий матч минский клуб сыграет 28 октября в гостях против московского "Динамо".

----------


## Akasey

*На глазах Президента*

После неожиданно крупного гостевого выигрыша у московского «Динамо» вторую победу кряду над командой из российской столицы минчане ковали в день рождения Дьюи Весткотта и в присутствии первого лица страны. Когда прямо со льда лучший игрок в составе хозяев Андрей Мезин (на фото) давал интервью для трибун, Александр Лукашенко оценил его игру красноречивым поднятием большого пальца. Но вместе с Мезиным на успех славно поработала вся команда, и роль обороны, особенно под занавес встречи, трудно переоценить.

Напряженный финал 
Концовка выдалась особенно нервной: минчане свалились в штрафное пике (8 минут за период против шести в обоих предыдущих) и гнулись под все возрастающим напором армейцев. Гнулись, но не сломались. 

После игры тренер «Динамо» Александр Андриевский признался, что этот матч отобрал у него куда больше нервов, чем прошлый: 
- С одной стороны, вновь могу поставить команде на вид чрезмерное количество удалений в концовке. Но с другой, горжусь парнями, сумевшими выстоять в непростой ситуации. 

Со скамейки же москвичей глазами Сергея Немчинова происходившее выглядело так: 
- В своей команде выделю вратаря, выручившего не в одном неприятном моменте. У чужих ворот мы также создали их более чем достаточно, особенно в большинстве. И если нам чего и не хватило в этих эпизодах, так это мастерства и хладнокровия.

Пожалуй, стоит добавить: и Дениса Куляша. Отправившаяся в лазарет «царь-пушка всея России» пришлась бы гостям в пятницу в Минске ой как кстати. Москвичи выставили на матч лишь пять игроков обороны, и среди них не нашлось того, кто взял бы на себя блестяще исполняемую Куляшом роль бомбардировщика дальнего действия. При игре в большинстве это было особенно ощутимо. Впрочем, именно в неравных составах армейцам в итоге удалось отличиться: Егор Михайлов у левой штанги сыграл на добивании после парированного Мезиным броска Александра Никулина. 

Финны и удача 
А вот у хозяев как раз нашелся игрок, забивший гол в стиле Куляша: при игре в большинстве Ханнес Хювенен мощно бросил от синей линии, и толпа на «пятачке» была ему хорошим помощником. За минчан в этот вечер была и фортуна, свидетельством чему стал первый гол: у выкатившегося по центру Юсси Макконена шайба, похоже, сошла с крюка в момент броска, вследствие чего занявший позицию «по науке» Константин Барулин лишь проводил ее в сетку грустным взглядом. 

После того как хозяева оторвались на две шайбы уже к 13-й минуте, Сергей Немчинов взял тайм-аут, успокоил занервничавших подопечных, которые сумели отквитать один гол описанной выше комбинацией. Но оставшихся полутора периодов им не хватило, чтобы отыграться. Минчане же очень старались не испортить 32-летие своему защитнику Весткотту и не сплоховать в присутствии президента страны.

----------


## Akasey

*КХЛ присудила "Авангарду" и "Витязю" технические поражения*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Континентальная хоккейная лига (КХЛ) вынесла вердикт по делу о массовой драке, из-за которой был прерван матч чеховского "Витязя" с омским "Авангардом". Официальная комиссия лиги после семичасового разбирательства присудила обеим командам технические поражения со счетом 0:5. Об этом сообщает сайт издания "Советский спорт". 

Кроме того, комиссия пригрозила "Витязю" исключением из КХЛ. Такая санкция грозит чеховскому клубу в случае повторения инцидента, произошедшего на матче с "Авангардом". 

Именно хоккеистов "Витязя" комиссия КХЛ признала инициаторами драки. Чеховский клуб оштрафован на четыре миллиона рублей. "Авангард" оштрафован на один миллион рублей. Шесть хоккеистов "Витязя", получивших матч-штраф в игре с омичами, пропустят следующую встречу. У "Авангарда" на следующий матч дисквалифицирован только один хоккеист - Дмитрий Власенков. 

Матч "Витязь" - "Авангард", состоявшийся 9 января, был прерван через 3 минуты и 39 секунд после начала игры из-за потасовки, в которой приняли участие все полевые игроки. Суммарно хоккеисты набрали более 600 минут штрафа. Судьи приняли решение прекратить матч ввиду невозможности дальнейшего проведения встречи.

----------


## Banderlogen

> пригрозила "Витязю" исключением из КХЛ


надо было исключить, а не только пригрозить  =\



> обеим командам технические поражения


виноват Витязь, а поражения обеим. Кто-то Авангард сплавляет нарно 

Поражает отношение к такому мордобою чеховских болельщиков, дружно скандировавших "МО-ЛО-ДЦЫ!"

Веро вообще отжигал. На раскатке, говорят, в кого-то шайбу кинул. А во время драки к Ягру полез. Веро тафгай, а Ягр за все годы в НХЛ нигде в драках не замечен. Ну не дурдом ли?
Ярг, кстати, скрутил там этого Веро.

----------


## Banderlogen

Как сообщает "Советский спорт", лидер "Авангарда" Яромир Ягр прокомментировал массовую драку в Чехове.

"Я раньше такого никогда не видел. Даже не слышал ни о чем подобном. И уж конечно, это на моей памяти не происходило в НХЛ. Да и не могло произойти.

Если человек подерется на раскатке или выскочит на лед со скамейки запасных, когда бьются другие, то легко получит дисквалификацию на 20 матчей. То есть потеряет четверть зарплаты за чемпионат. Да что там, наказание может быть и более суровым – отстранение от матчей на полгода, на год... Никто не захочет совершать идиотские поступки и оставаться вне хоккея на сезон.

Почему началась драка в Чехове? Потому, что их тафгай Дарси Веро сначала бросил шайбой в игрока "Авангарда". А потом подъехал к кому-то из наших на красной линии и пырнул клюшкой.

Если ты – тафгай, то должен соблюдать кодекс чести. Вокруг нас махались люди. Я его держал. Веро сказал мне: "Все, замяли. Драться не будем". Я его отпустил. А через пару секунд этот парень заехал мне в лицо. Я не ждал удара, поэтому упал",– сказал Ягр.

----------


## Akasey

спасибо Ягру

----------


## Akasey

Вчера хоккеисты минского «Динамо» провели очередной матч в чемпионате КХЛ. Белорусская команда в гостях играла с питерским СКА.

Матч завершился победой «Динамо» со счетом 4:2 (2:0, 0:2, 2:0). В этом матче у минчан отличились Андрей Михалев, Денис Кочетков и дважды Джефф Платт. Лучшим в составе «Динамо» в этом матче был признан вратарь Андрей Мезин.

Следующий матч в чемпионате КХЛ минское «Динамо» проведет в понедельник, 1 февраля, на выезде против рижских одноклубников.

----------


## Akasey

*КХЛ назвала составы на Матч звезд*

Континентальная хоккейная лига (КХЛ) назвала полные составы команд, которые примут участие в Матче звезд лиги. Эта игра состоится 30 января в Минске, в ней примут участие "команда Алексея Яшина", составленная из игроков с российским гражданством, и "команда Яромира Ягра", составленная из легионеров, сообщает официальный сайт КХЛ. 

Последними право на участие в Матче звезд получили защитники Константин Корнеев, Виталий Атюшов, Карел Рахунек и Ярослав Обшут, нападающие Сергей Зиновьев, Денис Паршин, Алексей Терещенко, Иржи Гудлер, Вилле Пелтонен и Йожеф Штумпел. 

Тренерами "команды Яшина" будут наставники сборной России и "Салавата Юлаева" Вячеслав Быков и Игорь Захаркин, а также тренер "Ак Барса" Зинэтула Билялетдинов. "Команду Ягра" возглавят тренер СКА Барри Смит, тренер "Локомотива" Кари Хейккиля и тренер "Спартака" Милош Ржига. 

*Матч звезд КХЛ. Состав "команды Яшина"* 

*Вратари*: Георгий Гелашвили ("Локомотив"), Андрей Мезин ("Динамо" Минск). 

*Защитники*: Сергей Зубов (СКА), Илья Никулин ("Ак Барс"), Дмитрий Калинин ("Салават Юлаев"), Антон Бабчук ("Авангард"), Константин Корнеев (ЦСКА), Виталий Атюшов ("Металлург" Мг). 

*Нападающие*: Алексей Яшин, Максим Сушинский (оба - СКА), Алексей Морозов, Данис Зарипов, Алексей Терещенко (все - "Ак Барс"), Александр Радулов, Сергей Зиновьев (оба - "Салават Юлаев"), Сергей Федоров ("Металлург" Мг), Сергей Мозякин ("Атлант"), Денис Паршин (ЦСКА). 

*Состав "команды Ягра"* 

*Вратари*: Карри Рамо ("Авангард"), Майкл Гарнетт (ХК МВД). 

*Защитники*: Кевин Даллмэн ("Барыс"), Сандис Озолиньш ("Динамо" Рига), Лассе Кукконен ("Авангард"), Мартин Штрбак (ХК МВД), Карел Рахунек ("Динамо" Москва), Ярослав Обшут ("Спартак"). 

*Нападающие*: Яромир Ягр ("Авангард"), Марцел Хосса ("Динамо" Рига), Маттиас Вейнхандль, Иржи Гудлер (оба - "Динамо" Москва), Бранко Радивоевич ("Спартак"), Патрик Торесен ("Салават Юлаев"), Йожеф Вашичек ("Локомотив"), Крис Саймон ("Витязь"), Вилле Пелтонен ("Динамо" Минск), Йожеф Штумпел ("Барыс").

----------


## Banderlogen

На самом деле еще вчера было сообщение о том, что вместо *Ярослава Обшута* сыграет наш *Джефф Платт*.
И Билялетдинов заболел, его заменит Хомутов.

----------


## Akasey

*Уэйн Гретцки: Я с детства слышал белорусский язык*5 февраля 2010  Спорт
Андрей ОСМОЛОВСКИЙ, Ирина КОЗЛИК, Комсомольская правда в Белоруссии
*"Комсомолка" помогла легендарному хоккеисту встретиться с его родственниками из Гродненской области.* 

*Гретцки называли Ваней*

Жил был белорус Терентий Лаврентьевич Грецкий. Видно, жилось ему в Российской империи несладко, и где-то в начале ХХ века решил попытать счастья за океаном, уехав подальше от войны и разрухи. С женой Анной и сыном Зиновием отправился Терентий в Канаду. Видно, жилось там нашим полешукам неплохо, раз в семье еще появилось четверо детей - Федор, Василий, Екатерина и Ольга. Семейная история умалчивает, что в той Канаде произошло, но Анна с детьми где-то в 30-х вернулась в свою белорусскую деревушку, которая тогда была под Польшей. Вроде бы за женой должен был последовать и Терентий, да так и не приехал. Анна не смогла наладить новую жизнь без мужа и хотела вернуться за океан, но не получилось.

Терентий, не дождавшись свою Анну, женился во второй раз на польке. Пошли дети. Родился и мальчик Вальтер, а у Вальтера - Уэйн. Уэйн стал великим спортсменом - Пеле хоккея.

И однажды белорусская ветвь Грецких, в очередной раз услышав имя Уэйн Гретцки, решила узнать, не приходится ли он им родственником. Галина Солдатенкова - внучка Терентия из белорусского города Свислочь, вспоминала, что ее папа Зиновий еще долгое время переписывался с отцом и тот ему присылал из Америки фотографии. Писал и про Уэйна, которого называли Ваней.

Из Америки пришло письмо от Альберта Гретцки - дяди Уэйна. И все убедились, что они родня! Но дальше нескольких писем дело не пошло. Это история в общих чертах рассказанная нам Галиной Солдатенковой. Выходило, что у них с Уэном общий дед.


*"Может быть, Гретцки нас и знать не хочет?"*

Когда мы узнали, что к нам в Минск на открытие "Минск-Арены" едет Уэйн Гретцки, сразу же набрали телефонный номер Галины:

- Может быть, знаменитый родственник заглянет к вам?

- Никто нам не звонил и в Минск не приглашал. Может быть, он нас и знать не хочет? - с каким-то сожалением в голосе сказала Галина.

Как это не хочет?! Только Гретцки приехал в Минск, как мы ему подарили "Комсомолку", на страницах которой был опубликован рассказ Галины и ее фотографии. Уэйн прореагировал сдержанно. Но после купил еще несколько газет и позвонил в Канаду своему отцу Вальтеру.

- Папа сказал, что приедет летом в Беларусь, повидаться с родственниками, - сказал Уэйн на следующий день.

- Родственники, говорите?! - спросил меня словацкий журналист Ярослав, приехавший в Минск на Матч звезд КХЛ. - А почему бы нам самим не пригласить их в Минск. Расходы я беру на себя.

К счастью, в памяти вашего покорного слуги остался домашний номер телефона Галины. Набираю, только бы она была дома… Дома!

- Галина, мы понимаем, что из вашей Беловежской пущи до Минска больше 300 км. Но решайтесь, это может быть ваш единственный шанс связаться с американскими родственниками.

Она долго не думала. Зять заправил машину, и они отправились в путь уже через час после нашего разговора. При этом заметим, что Ольга, дочка Галины, со дня на день должна была родить. Потом поймете, почему мы об этом вам рассказали.

В Минск родственники Гретцки примчались к вечеру, когда хоккейное шоу закончилось, но Уэйн еще оставался на арене. Вместе с Галиной приехал ее сын, зять, невестка и внук. Но, к нашему великому сожалению, их на арену охрана не пустила, сколько мы этих бравых парней ни уговаривали. Выручил заместитель гендиректора клуба "Динамо-Минск" Виктор Мельников и встреча с Гретцки была назначена в отеле "Европа". Спустя два часа после окончания матча, в 20.00. 

*Детям Гретцки подарили белорусские конфеты*
Несмотря на плотный график встреч, Уэйн все-таки нашел время повидаться с Галиной. Он приехал с Матча звезд, поспал полтора часа и, как мы поняли, минут 30 решил отдать встрече.


_30 января. Минск. Галина и Уэйн. Общие фамильные черты легко угадываются._В холл он спустился ровно в восемь вечера. Одет стильно - голубой жакет, коричневый кашемировый шарф в цвет замшевых ботинок, белоснежная рубашка.

- Это точно он. Ну, похож! - перешептываются белорусские родственники. И, кажется, еще опасаются, что звезда не подойдет.

Но Уэйн ищет глазами переводчика и вместе с ним направляется к нашей компании. Заказывает в баре бокал пива. Здоровается со всеми. Протягивает руку и корреспонденту "КП".

- Мы виделись вчера, - улыбнулся он. - И вы меня удивили новостями!

- Братик, сюда проходи, - Галина приглашает его сесть рядом на диване.

- Какое у нас родство? - сразу переходит к сути Уэйн. Кажется, он по-прежнему опасается внезапно открывшегося родства.

- Так получается, что наш дедушка Терентий…

- Ок! То есть он и ваш дедушка? - начинает понимать хитросплетения родственных связей Уэйн.

- Он вместе с Лукьяном (брат дедушки Терентия. - Ред.) в Америке был, - продолжает Галина.

- А Луи! - находит американский аналог имени сам Гретцки.

- У него трое детей… - говорит Галина.

- …и они живут в Чикаго, - продолжает Уэйн. - Дедушка с братом сначала оба поехали в Чикаго. А потом дедушка уехал в Канаду… Мой отец очень хочет приехать сюда летом, навестить эти места.

- Мы очень рады, - Галина начинает показывать фотографии детей Терентия, которые живут в Беларуси, то есть сводных брата и сестры отца Уэйна.

- Дядя Федор еще жив? - спрашивает Уэйн.

- И Федор, и Екатерина живы. Ей 84. А Федору скоро будет 80 лет.

- Я даже не думаю, что мой отец об этом знает… - говорит Уэйн.

- Да? Может, и не знает, - продолжает Галина показывать фото. - Это мой папа и бабушка в Америке.

- Вот эта дама была замужем за моим дедушкой? - еще раз удивляется Гретцки.

- Да. Его первая жена.

- Как пишется "Грецкий" у вас? - спрашивает Уэйн.

Переводчик побуквенно произносит фамилию.

- О, а эта фотография была в "Комсомольской правде"? - увидев знакомое фото, говорит Гретцки.

- Да-да. Мало фотографий осталось, потому что наш дом сгорел... И письма из Америки погорели…

- Ооо!!! Где вы сейчас живете? - спросил Уэйн.

- В Свислочи. Это западная часть Беларуси. 300 километров от Минска. Возле самой Польши.

- Да? Моя бабушка была из Польши, из Варшавы. Они поженились в Канаде.

- У нас была их свадебная фотография. А у вас не осталось фотографий нашего общего дедушки?

- Дома есть. Дайте адрес. Отец все пришлет.

- Пришлите как можно больше фотографий ваших родных.

- Конечно! Будьте в этом уверены. Мой отец всерьез увлекался фотографией.

- Вот и мой папа фотографией занимался! Что-то есть вот такое общее.

- Как тебя зовут? - обращается Уэйн к внуку Галины.

- Алексей.

- Спортом занимаешься?

- Волейболом.


_Уэйн Гретцки установил 61 рекорд НХЛ и получил за свои достижения прозвище Великий._

- О’кей. Это хорошо. Я завтра улетаю. Передам сразу отцу адреса. Он напишет письмо, - обещает Уэйн. - Он говорит по-украински. Ему 72 года. А дедушка Терентий говорил на белорусском. А бабушка - на польском. Между собой они общались на украинском. У всех их детей украинский был первым языком. В 1972 году, когда встречались сборные СССР и Канады, моя мама давала интервью телеканалу и резко перешла на смесь русского с украинским. Всех удивила! Кстати, родители жили в деревне на ферме, а их сосед тоже был из Беларуси.

- Как сложилась судьба нашего дедушки. Кем он работал там? Как жил? - интересуется Галина.

- Энтони (так Терентия называли в Канаде. - Ред.) служил во Вторую мировую войну в канадской армии. Потом был фермером: выращивал картошку, разводил свиней, цыплят. Я был очень близок с дедушкой. Где-то до восьми лет каждый год летом у него гостил. Отец несколько недель летом работал на ферме, помогал. Дедушка меня больше всех любил. Остальные внуки были не очень этим довольны.

- Бывают всегда любимчики, - понимающе кивает Галина.

- Когда я только начал играть в хоккей, дедушка с бабушкой приходили на тренировки. Если меня на площадке кто-то задевал, то бабушка пыталась тут же дать сдачи!

- Вот многие говорят, что мы похожи. Вы как думаете? - спрашивает у Уэйна Галина.

- Ну, я все равно остаюсь Гретцки… Может быть, вы хотите сфотографироваться? - намекнул Уэйн на окончание разговора.

Канадец умело улыбался в камеру. А белорусы чуть смущались.

- Постойте! А у нас для вас подарочки есть, - воскликнула Галина и достала из пакета коробку конфет. - Это детям!

Вот этого Уэйн точно не ожидал. Очевидно, он даже не припомнил бы, когда ему - миллионеру - последний раз дарили конфеты.

- А это из нашей Беловежской пущи, - достала Галина из пакета глиняную фигурку усатого деда-белоруса и мешочек с четырьмя шоколадками.

Уэйн не растерялся, заказал в баре две бутылки вина и презентовал Галине.

- Вот я глупая! Положила только четыре шоколадки детям. А у него ж пятеро детей! - вспомнила Галина после расставания с Уэйном. - Но ничего, там ведь еще коробка конфет есть. Поделятся.

*Р. S.*

На следующий день после возвращения в Свислочь родственников у Уэйна Гретцки прибавилось. У Галины родилась внучка.

*Справка "КП"*

Уэйн Гретцки. Родился 26 января 1961 года в Брентфорде (Канада). С клубом "Эдмонтон" четырежды выиграл Кубок Стэнли. Установил 61 рекорд НХЛ и получил за свои достижения прозвище Великий. 10 сезонов он был лучшим бомбардиром НХЛ. Признан лучшим хоккеистом НХЛ всех времен. Сейчас является совладельцем клуба "Финикс Кайотс". Играл за Канаду против сборной Беларуси на Олимпиаде в Нагано (1998 г.).

Фото Сергея ЛИСИЧКИНА и из домашнего архива Галины Солдатенковой.

----------


## Akasey

*Хоккеисты минского "Динамо" обыграли чеховский "Витязь" в матче чемпионата КХЛ*

Минское "Динамо" прервало серию из трех поражений, обыграв сегодня на "Минск-Арене" чеховский "Витязь" в последнем домашнем матче нынешнего чемпионата Континентальной хоккейной лиги, сообщает корреспондент БЕЛТА.

"Динамо" (Минск) - "Витязь" (Чехов) - 5:1 (1:0, 2:0, 2:1).

Состав "Динамо": Мезин; Шевц - Уэсткотт, Кулаков - Платт - Пелтонен; Вяянянен - В.Денисов, Михалев - А.Стась - Мелешко; А.Макрицкий - Антонов, Чуприс - С.Варламов - Д.Кочетков; К.Захаров - Заделенов - О.Антоненко.

Шайбы: 1:0 - Д.Кочетков (Антонов, О.Антоненко, 14.03), 2:0 - Пелтонен (В.Денисов, Платт, 25.02), 3:0 - Пелтонен (Шевц, Уэсткотт, 39.22, в большинстве 5 на 3), 4:0 - Платт (Кулаков, Пелтонен, 44.31), 5:0 - А.Стась (Пелтонен, 49.39), 5:1 - Носов (Картошкин, 51.30, в большинстве). 

Броски: 32 - 23.

Штраф: 22 (Пелтонен, Уэсткотт - 4, Вяянянен, В.Денисов - 14) - 55 (Батыршин - 4, Кознев, С.Зуборев, Колесников, Литвиненко - 4, Александр Васильев, Грэттон - 25, Саймон - 25).

На 53-й минуте динамовский защитник Владимир Денисов жестко встретил у своих ворот силового форварда гостей Криса Саймона. Рассерженный чеховский тафгай одним ударом свалил белорусского защитника на лед, а затем еще и попытался добить упавшего соперника, но сделать этого ему не позволили судьи. А пока арбитры держали разъяренного Саймона, едва пришедшему в себя Денисову перепало от другого тафгая гостей Джошуа Грэттона.

В результате на троих участники инцидента получили 73 минуты штрафа, а зрители забросали лед посторонними предметами.

После завершения поединка вся минская команда вышла к болельщикам для автограф-сессии.

Фанаты минского "Динамо" назвали лучших игроков команды в сезоне. Ими стали вратарь Андрей Мезин, защитник Дьюви Уэсткотт, нападающий Джефф Платт.

В нынешнем сезоне "Динамо" и "Витязь" встречались уже во второй раз. В первом поединке 26 сентября 2009 года в Чехове сильнее оказался "Витязь" - 5:3.

На счету минского "Динамо" после 53 матчей чемпионата КХЛ стало 62 очка (16 побед в основное время, 1 в овертайме, 5 по буллитам, 2 поражения по буллитам и 29 неудач в основное время, разница шайб 132-153). Подопечные Александра Андриевского занимают 11-е место в Западной конференции и 18-е среди 24 клубов в общей таблице чемпионата КХЛ и потеряли шансы на выход в плей-офф.

В игровой программе чемпионата КХЛ 7 февраля еще 10 матчей:

"Амур" (Хабаровск) - СКА (Санкт-Петербург) - 3:8.

"Металлург" (Новокузнецк) - "Северсталь" (Череповец) - 1:3.

"Сибирь" (Новосибирск) - "Атлант" (Мытищи) - 3:7.

Матчи "Ак Барс" (Казань) - "Салават Юлаев" (Уфа), "Автомобилист" (Екатеринбург) - "Трактор" (Челябинск), "Лада" (Тольятти) - "Авангард" (Омск), "Нефтехимик" (Нижнекамск) - "Барыс" (Астана), "Динамо" (Москва) - "Торпедо" (Нижний Новгород), "Спартак" (Москва) - МВД (Балашиха), "Динамо" (Рига) - ЦСКА (Москва) завершатся позже.

Турнирное положение в Западной конференции, в которую включено минское "Динамо": СКА (Санкт-Петербург) - 116 очков (после 53 матчей)*, МВД (Балашиха) - 93 (52)*, "Динамо" (Москва) - 97 (52), "Локомотив" (Ярославль) - 90 (53), "Атлант" (Мытищи) - 93 (53), "Спартак" (Москва) - 89 (52), ЦСКА (Москва) - 79 (52), "Динамо" (Рига) - 77 (52), "Торпедо" (Нижний Новгород) - 71 (52), "Северсталь" (Череповец) - 71 (53), "Динамо" (Минск) - 59 (52), "Витязь" (Чехов) - 45 (52). 

Восточная конференция: "Салават Юлаев" (Уфа) - 117 (52)*, "Металлург" (Магнитогорск) - 112 (53)*, "Ак Барс" (Казань) - 91 (52), "Авангард" (Омск) - 88 (52), "Нефтехимик" (Нижнекамск) - 84 (52), "Барыс" (Астана) - 73 (52), "Трактор" (Челябинск) - 64 (52), "Сибирь" (Новосибирск) - 60 (53), "Амур" (Хабаровск) - 57 (53), "Автомобилист" (Екатеринбург) - 54 (52), "Лада" (Тольятти) - 52 (52), "Металлург" (Новокузнецк) - 49 (53).

В плей-офф выходят по восемь команд каждой конференции. Звездочками отмечены лидеры дивизионов.

Бомбардиры минского "Динамо" по системе "гол плюс пас": Джефф Платт - 43 (26+17) балла, Ханнес Хювенен - 27 (16+11), Вилле Пелтонен - 26 (6+20), Дьюви Уэсткотт - 23 (3+20), Дмитрий Мелешко - 20 (10+10), Олег Антоненко ("Автомобилист", "Динамо" Минск) - 18 (11+7), Юнас Андерссон - 17 (5+12), Андрей Михалев - 14 (8+6), Денис Кочетков - 15 (5+10), Владимир Денисов - 12 (5+7), Ярослав Чуприс - 11 (3+8), Рихард Линтнер - 11 (2+9), Александр Кулаков - 11 (5+6), Андрей Стась - 11 (5+6), Сергей Варламов - 8 (6+2), Юсси Макконен - 8 (2+6), Мартин Шевц - 9 (1+8), Юсеф Бумедьен - 7 (0+7), Олег Шафаренко - 6 (2+4), Каспар Саулиетис - 5 (4+1), Байрон Ритчи - 5 (3+2), Андрей Антонов - 6 (1+5), Сергей Заделенов - 5 (1+4), Осси Вяянянен - 4 (0+4), Александр Боровков - 2 (1+1), Александр Макрицкий - 2 (0+2), Виктор Андрущенко - 1 (0+1), Микко Йокела - 1 (0+1), Максим Балмочных - 1 (0+1), Александр Рядинский - 1 (0+1), Виталий Люткевич - 1 (0+1), Сергей Демагин - 1 (0+1), Андрей Башко - 1 (0+1).

До марта в чемпионате КХЛ наступит перерыв, связанный с Олимпиадой в Ванкувере. А после возобновления турнира минское "Динамо" завершит регулярный сезон выездными поединками с "Барысом" из Астаны (3 марта), уфимским "Салаватом Юлаевым" (5 марта), омским "Авангардом" (7 марта).

----------


## Banderlogen

> Денисов жестко встретил у своих ворот силового форварда гостей Криса Саймона


Да, жестко, но по правилам.




> одним ударом свалил белорусского защитника на лед, а затем еще и попытался добить упавшего соперника, но сделать этого ему не позволили судьи


Ударом сзади, кстати. И лежачему еще успел бока намять. 




> Денисову перепало от другого тафгая гостей Джошуа Грэттона


Кому еще от кого перепало.

----------


## Akasey

*Сборная Беларуси стартовала с поражения на Олимпиаде* 


Сборная Беларуси не смогла противостоять команде Финляндии . 

Финляндия – Беларусь – 5:1 (2:0, 1:1, 2:0) 

1:0 – 4 О.Йокинен (С.Койву, Селянне) 

2:0 – 18 Хагман (М.Койву, Питкянен) 

2:1 – 21 С.Костицын (Демагин) 

3:1 – 37 Хагман (М.Койву) 

4:1 – 41 Филппула (М.Койву) 

5:1 – 53 Рууту (Кукконен, Капанен) 

Вратари: Кипрусофф – Коваль.

----------


## Akasey

*Руководство минского "Динамо" намерено прекратить трудовые соглашения с шестью иностранными хоккеистами.*

В число трех избранных игроков, которым будут предложены новые контракты, входят канадский защитник Дрювал Уэсткотт (55 игр, 21(3+18) очко), его соотечественник, нападающий Джэфф Платт (56, 44(26+18) и финский форвард Вилле Пелтонен (51, 27(6+21).

Шестерка легионеров, которые в течение сезона не смогли доказать свою необходимость клубу в будущем, выглядит следующим образом: четыре защитника - финны Микко Йокела (18, 2(0+2)) и Осси Ваананен (52, 6(0+6)), чех Мартин Шевц (40, 10(1+9), словак Рихард Линтнер (33, 11(2+9), а также два нападающих - канадец Байрон Ритчи (12, 5(3+2) и швед Юнас Андерссон (30, 20(7+13).

Напомним, что по ходу сезона из "Динамо" были отчислены еще два легионера - Юсеф Бумедьен и Юсси Макконен.

В то же время клуб продолжает вести переговоры о контрактах с четырьмя игроками "Барыса" - Константином Глазачевым, Максимом Спиридоновым, Дэвидом Немировски и Йозефом Штумпелом.

В самом "Динамо" эту информацию никак не комментируют.

----------


## Sanych

Хоккей люблю за то, что площадка не большая а скорости приличные. В итоге в центре площадки почти не играют. А постоянно моменты у ворот, отсюда зрелищность.

----------


## Akasey

*Хоккейное "Динамо-Минск" рассталось с семью легионерами*

ХК "Динамо-Минск" решил расстаться с семью легионерами. Клуб покидают защитники Дрювал Уэсткотт, Мартин Шевц, Осси Ваананен, Рихард Линтнер, Микко Йокела и нападающие Вилле Пелтонен и Байрон Ритчи.

"Некоторые расставания бывают весьма тяжелыми. Пелтонен стал настоящим лидером "Динамо-Минск" как на площадке, так и вне ее. Решение по Пелтонену далось тренерскому штабу и руководству особенно нелегко. Большой вопрос - подошел бы он стилю обновленной команды. После многочисленных консультаций мы приняли решение не продлевать контракт с Вилле. ХК "Динамо-Минск" хотел бы особо отметить значительный вклад Пелтонена в игру клуба.

Мы были заинтересованы в Уэсткотте и предлагали ему как минимум солидный контракт. Он был в курсе амбиций сегодняшнего "Динамо-Минск" и поначалу выразил желание продлить контракт. Я знаю, что и минские болельщики хотели бы видеть Уэсткотта в составе обновленной команды. Однако его окончательный выбор продиктован не только соображениями спортивного или финансового характера. Успехов Дьюи в новом клубе.

Искренне желаем всем упомянутым игрокам успешного продолжения карьеры!

Мы сознательно выбрали путь серьезного обновления команды. Хотел бы подчеркнуть, что абсолютно вся трансферная политика осуществляется в координации с главным тренером Мареком Сикорой. На смену ушедшим хоккеистам придут сильные игроки, способные решать поставленные перед командой задачи. Об их подписании мы официально объявим в мае", - прокомментировал изменения в составе ХК "Динамо-Минск" генеральный директор Сергей Катков.

пЫ.сы. ДУПЛО КОРОЧЕ

----------


## Irina

*Сборная России проиграла финал ЧМ-2010 по хоккею*

МОСКВА, 24 мая. Сборная России в финальном матче чемпионата мира по хоккею 2010 года проиграла чехам со счетом 2:1 (0:1, 0:1, 1:0). Как отмечает Lenta.ru , Чехия играла в этом матче строго от обороны, а россияне, несмотря на массу моментов у ворот соперника, не смогли реализовать свое преимущество.

Чехи открыли счет в этом матче уже после 20 секунд игры — Якубу Клепишу удалось замкнуть передачу от Яромира Ягра. В концовке первого периода россияне могли отыграться, но Павел Дацюк забросил шайбу уже после сирены на перерыв.

Во втором периоде чехи удвоили преимущество — после того, как в чужой зоне столкнулись Александр Овечкин и Сергей Федоров, в контратаке отличился Томаш Ролинек.

Россияне отыграли одну шайбу только в самом конце матча — Павел Дацюк забросил шайбу, когда сборная России уже сняла вратаря. В концовке россияне и чехи много удалялись, а Алексей Емелин получил матч-штраф за силовой прием против Ягра.

До этого Россия выигрывала чемпионат мира два года подряд. Чехи же не были чемпионами мира с 2005 года. Россияне прервали свою победную серию на чемпионатах мира, состоявшую из 27 матчей.

Нападающие сборной России Павел Дацюк и Егений Малкин вошли в символическую сборную хоккейного чемпионата мира-2010. А россиянин Илья Ковальчук стал лучшим бомбардиром Чемпионата Мира. На счету форварда 12 очков по системе «гол плюс пас».

После матча президент Дмитрий Медведев позвонил главному тренеру сборной России по хоккею Вячеславу Быкову. Несмотря на проигрыш, глава государства попросил Быкова передать игрокам благодарность за красивую уверенную игру.

----------

